# R6 noise when camera turned off and on



## Pete123 (Oct 23, 2021)

I was wondering about the sound my new R6 makes when it is turned off. This occurs after the sensor clean occurs and sounds like the anti dust shutter moving into place, or could this be related to the IBIS being turned off and on. It’s also evident when the camera is turned on.

i do get a less obvious sound when turning on and off of my older EOS R, but this camera has has a more solid body and no IBIS.

Any ideas.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2021)

I think you are hearing the IBIS shutting down.


----------

